# How much will it cost to build an outdoor arena?



## angellauren (7 December 2012)

I've got a paddock in mind that would be an ideal space to build an outdoor arena. 40 x 20. Preferably a sand school, possibly rubber. 

So it's essentially a field right now so from scratch what would the approximate price be for this? 

Just trying to get a better idea of cost!


----------



## Hutchie (7 December 2012)

I'd be interested to find out about this too


----------



## Suelin (7 December 2012)

Speaking to some friends about this recently.  They did theirs themselves and it is a lovely arena.  They calculate approximately 15k if you do everything yourself and think that to have a company build one for you currently would cost approx 30k.

Hope that helps


----------



## MillionDollar (7 December 2012)

Completes depends on the spec, so it can range a lot, but I would say around £20k.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 December 2012)

Depending who you use I would say around £ 21.000


----------



## Polos Mum (7 December 2012)

A lot will depend on how level the land is and hence how much work to get it level.  A flatish field with good access I'd agree £20-25k if it's on a slope a bit more.  Good groundworks are key so don't try and save on those!


----------



## LynH (7 December 2012)

I've had several quotes for a 20x40m sand and rubber fully constructed and they vary from £23-28k and the price is dependent on the amount of drainage put it. The most expensive quote had a drain round the edge to divert water from the field and herringbone drains every 5m. These quotes all included full fencing.


----------



## weebarney (7 December 2012)

I'm interested too but not in contractor prices, how much has it cost people to DIY?


----------



## Triskar (7 December 2012)

We did DIY - I drove the road roller while OH did the digger..... 9 inches of drainage stone, then a layer to prevent the surface mixing with the drainage and then surfaced with basalt sand with rubber on top.  Everything including hire of machinery, fencing, etc etc cost us £14000.  Cost will depend on distance the materials have to be transported - we used basalt (which is more or less free - it's a by product of road surface manufacture) which was reasonably close to us, and the drainage stone came from a quarry less than 10 miles away.


----------



## Britestar (8 December 2012)

Nothing about price but advise you make it 22 x 42m. You'll be amazed how much difference that makes. If you make it 20 40


----------



## Britestar (8 December 2012)

Silly phone! 20 x  40 and you fence it,  you'll always be a bit too small if you are practising tests.


----------

